# Ez Kut Drill



## Allen Oliver (Sep 30, 2015)

Going to order me one tomorrow. What size and length bolts do I need to get? I know that they need to be grade 8 bolts right? Any advice from y'all would be appreciated. Waiting on a Hawk Loc On that I ordered that weighs in at 11 pounds and has two receiver brackets with it. Plan on drilling some trees and using the Loc On this year.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 1, 2015)

Great tool for your  hunting arsenal. I use 6in grade 8 bolt.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=770670


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 1, 2015)

6 inch 3/8 bolts. I have a EZ kut drill but if im on a lease I will use a cordless drill with a sling attached to it, much quicker. Also if you can find a tree saddle they are the ticket for packing in over a lock on, folds up in my bad lands pack. You can find them on ebay are archery talk from time to time for about 200 bucks.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 1, 2015)

These look like they will work;


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 1, 2015)

Allen,

I got a dozen left over you can have if you want to give it whirl, they were the ones i carried last year some need a new dip but all and all still in fine working order. I just wanted to change to my back ups so I didn't have to re dip them. If not I just purchased a dozen of these for a friend to use on a tree I drilled for him to hunt in his back yard.

Give me a call you know I love these drill and bolt system.

https://www.boltdepot.com/Product-Details.aspx?product=627

Great bolt and better price.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2015)

I like mine and I've got three 10# loc ons.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 1, 2015)

I've got a 10# loc on too that's not in use......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2015)

Yep I have a woodpecker drill.... pre EZ cut..... and a loc on windwalker. ... I use a cordless drill now it's a lot faster.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 1, 2015)

I buy my (3/8- 16 X 6 HX HD Bolt J429, Gr 8 Zinc, part # 37C600BHX8Z) bolts from http://www.deltabolt.com/ for $0.56 a bolt.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks guys. I ordered the hand drill and the bit for my battery drill. I will look into all the info that y'all suggested on the bolts. Beau I will give ya a call this weekend might have to take you up on that offer.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2015)

I go to Lowe's and get them when I somehow lose one or better yet leave one in a tree somewhere. I carry 12 with me but usually only use 10 to get up there. I also use them to hang equipment on while up there on my perch.


----------



## Stickman1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just ordered a box of 25 made a home made hand drill at work. Good friends with machinist lol


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 3, 2015)

Stand is schedule to deliver next week, just ordered a box of 25 bolts. Ez-Kut drills ordered. Going to order me some of the safety lines today should be ready to go after that.


----------



## Stickman1 (Oct 3, 2015)

I like the idea of being able to pull out bolt as you descend tree and make it harder for someone to hunt or steel your stand!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 6, 2015)

Another stand y'all need to look at is the Helium brand.  My lieutenant just bought one and it is big and only 11 lbs.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 12, 2015)

I bought the Hawk xplor stand that is 11.5 lbs. I hung one of the brackets and hunted from it yesterday. The best Loc on I have hunted from so far. I have another question for you guys that drill trees. What kind of bag do you use to put your bolts and drill in? Looking at a few that have a belt loop so I can attach to my safety harness.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 12, 2015)

I got a bag from auto parts store from one of those discount bins. It has a clip I attach to my belt loop.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a military magazine pouch I use and clip it to the front of my climbing harness when in use.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 13, 2015)

I picked this thing up off auction site. Its an electronics case with a water proof zipper and velcro loop on the back. I slide it through my leg harness when I take this method to hunt. Works well and keeps the bolts and drill from rusting any and there is a mesh divider inside that keeps the bolts snug and leaves the drill separate.





I saw where hunter's safety system had some pouches out this year at a decent price. If I was in the market for one I might start there.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Oct 13, 2015)

I've went through three different bags and the one that I have now is the best of all. Actually it's perfect and cheep so I ordered three. lol

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...gle_shopping&gclid=CPzw27rkv8gCFUVffgodQykI1Q


----------

